Ask HN: What, do you think, Operating Systems will look like in 10 years? - ent101
======
viraptor
Pretty much the same. We plateaued with new features some time ago. OSes 10
years ago were almost the same as now. We got more indexing / relying on
content rather than paths. We moved more apps to the browser. But
fundamentally, you can't do anything on W10 that wasn't possible on XP.

There implementation will change - more "as a service" on both OS and app
level. Disk will be more of a cache layer. (Than it already is)

~~~
ent101
"Disk will be more of a cache layer." Do you mean storage will be primarily in
the cloud?

~~~
viraptor
Yes. This is already pushed heavily on mobile (Google photos ask you to upload
everything so you can delete local copies and save space). It's pretty much
the case for games (steam and other launchers will happily download games -
larger ones already allow you to play while the rest is still being
installed). Multiple platforms started offering streaming where you don't even
have to install most of the game.

